# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Presa de Las Tres Gargantas

## Jonasino

Noticia aparecida hoy en El Pais:
"El gigante hidraulico hace agua"
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_4/Tes

----------


## REEGE

Jonasino... las graves consecuencias de la construcción de una obra colosal... si aquí en el hilo de "pueblos sumergidos" vemos las afecciones que tienen nuestros pequeños embalses... imaginad las consecuencias que tiene ésta peazo presa!!!!! Poco importan las personas y desplazados... y mucho parece ser que importó el hacer una obra así...
Es tan difícil contentar a todos!!!!!!!!!!!!! Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Esa obra es un despropósito desde su concepción hasta ahora.

pero ya es tarde para rectificar el desastre que supone.

----------

